# Sanding sponges



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone use sanding sponges for slingshots? Are they better than ordinary sandpaper? How much longer do they last?

Should I get some?

https://www.daraz.pk/products/foam-sponge-blocks-sandpaper-grit-grinding-pad-abrasive-hand-sanding-i142670269-s1303152343.html?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 3M 80, 120 and 220 grits I really like and I've used them for almost 4 months now. Wash out every once in a while and keep going. They wear out eventually but last way longer than regular for me. Only use regular sandpaper for detail work or on a sander.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

:thumbsup: Check Check.

TY.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I have an assortment of sanding pads and sponges. Ive had them for years. I haven't bought sandpaper for nearly as long.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Go for it. Nothing better for rounding edges. 3M will always be the best ones.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

3M also makes some thinner sheets that are great for tight rounded places


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Agree with everything mentioned already about these products, they are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> 3M will always be the best ones.


Honored dudes..... 3M might as well stand for "Mars Mars & Mars".

American stuff doesn't make it here.

But yes I will get these sponges.... either Pak or Chinese. No problem. Just wanted to know if they are worth the trouble.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

try the gray, green, blue scrub pads too. Mine say made in China. jmho. be well


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a sack full. They don't wear out so much as they get finer in grain. I get mine at Harbor Freight , I like the ones that have a wedged side.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I use them and they are awesome. The best for rounding edges and following contours.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I sure like they great for getting into odd shapes and much easier on the hands 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Would'nt put you off the sponges Sean. I have a couple kicking around that I use back & forward.

My main go to when working wood & metal is good quality grit papers & scrap off cuts of leather as a backing..sometimes I glue a few pieces of this together to add a bit of stiffness when needed.

I find you can control convex/concave profiles better.


----------

